# Ice fishing = Dinner



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I went ice fishing this afternoon for Rainbow Trout at a little lake 15 minutes away from where I live.....I only got 1, but it was a nice sized one at ~15inches. Caught it on a "tip up" and green power bait.



















Next on the skillet with butter, garlic powder, cumin, salt, spicy teriaki.










6 minutes on each side










Perfecto


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, nice catch. :tuLooks tasty :dr:dr


----------



## LAMF (Jun 26, 2007)

went ice fishing myself yesterday, for walleye, but got skunked


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks tasty :dr

I always wanted to try ice fishing, but it dose not get cold enough to freeze over here.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

jjefrey said:


> Looks tasty :dr
> 
> I always wanted to try ice fishing, but it dose not get cold enough to freeze over here.


Oh, that sucks.... always nice weather...

Thats gatta suck!!!

lol

Well if your ever in my part of town during January it's on.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks very good, although I'm not a big fan of fish unless it's FRIED!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

oh wow that looks delicious! Fishing is the best... especially when you get to eat stuff.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks good, Jeremy:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Great looking Catch and dinner can't wait to get out behind the house myself and do some hole chopping,line dropping and hopefully catching:tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Jeremy! Looks like you are eating good!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks good.

I am a big fish eater. Can't get fresher than that.:tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like good eats to me! :ss


----------

